# Homophobia Is Apparently Associated With Homosexual Arousal



## TrolleyDave (Jun 13, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [Investigators] asked heterosexal men how comfortable and anxious they are around gay men. Based on these scores, they then divided these men into two groups: men that are homophobic, and men who are not. These men were then shown three, four minute videos. One video depicted straight sex, one depicted lesbian sex and one depicted gay male sex. While this was happening, a device was attached to the male participant’s penises. This device has been found to be triggered by sexual arousal, but not other types of arousal (such as nervousness, or fear – arousal often has a very different meaning in psychology than in popular usage).When viewing lesbian sex and straight sex, both the homophobic and the non-homophobic men showed increased penis circumference. For gay male sex, however, only the homophobic men showed heightened penis arousal.
> 
> Heterosexual men with the most anti-gay attitudes, when asked, reported not being sexually aroused by gay male sex videos. But, their penises reported otherwise.
> 
> Homophobic men were the most sexually aroused by gay male sex acts.



That's just part of the text, the whole thing can be found here : http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/06/...sexual-arousal/

It's pretty much what most people have said all along obviously, but it's always nice to have research to back it up!


----------



## Rydian (Jun 13, 2011)

Yay for proof.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

Irony FTW.


----------



## m3rox (Jun 13, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Irony FTW.



[youtube]By2au2uPqpk[/youtube]

I immediately thought that when you posted.


----------



## redact (Jun 13, 2011)

ahahaha, self-hating *any group/faction/whatever here* suck in general 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(was this finding for the majority of homophobic men surveyed or just a notable amount of them? - source article didn't really mention)


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 13, 2011)

kinda expected that, oh the irony. wonder how many people actually participated in this


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm gonna treasure this article forever.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 13, 2011)

This doesn't really account as proof to me. The homophobic men could have been so scarred of the gay sex, that they tried to ease their fear by remembering the last two videos - the straight sex and les sex.

EDIT: NO I'M NOT HOMOPHOBIC.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 13, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> ahahaha, self-hating *any group/faction/whatever here* suck in general
> 
> 
> 
> ...



35 Homophobic men and 29 non-Homophobic men.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8772014


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 13, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> This doesn't really account as proof to me. The homophobic men could have been so scarred of the gay sex, that they tried to ease their fear by remembering the last two videos - the straight sex and les sex.
> 
> EDIT: NO I'M NOT HOMOPHOBIC.



If something completely unappealing or unarousing is shown, if you truly hate it, no amount of thinking back will cause the sexual stimulation. You would need a *really* vivid imagination to manage that, *while watching the film the entire time*.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 13, 2011)

Generally, the most outspoken people are the most hypocritical.  This applies to everything, not just homosexuality.  Not surprising that closet gay men might act homophobic, considering that in many places society does not welcome homosexuality.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 13, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which, isn't really that hard (lol PUN) to do. Hell when I'm watching a movie or a show, if I get bored, I'll just space out while still watching it, but still think of other things that could have just happened, or from a long time ago.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 13, 2011)

Then Tracy Morgan Must get it *VERY* hard.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 13, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they noticeably spaced out or looked away, then they would have manipulated the results and made it inaccurate.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 13, 2011)

Gotta love irony...


----------



## m3rox (Jun 13, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Which, isn't really that hard (lol PUN) to do. Hell when I'm watching a movie or a show, if I get bored, I'll just space out while still watching it, but still think of other things that could have just happened, or from a long time ago.



This post is sooo revealing!


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 13, 2011)

This study was manipulated by the homosexual mafia
[youtube]uoJnl4ojKOg[/youtube]


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, I don't believe this. But cool that some people do. This article is saying that people who don't like hanging around with gay people are gay? Sounds dumb to me. I knew a guy from school, right when he came out of the closet he started grabbing all over me and kept trying to hump me and would stuff like, "I'm raping you! Rawr!"... Who ever would hang out with that gay and feel comfortable is really gay.


----------



## m3rox (Jun 13, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't believe this. But cool that some people do. This article is saying that people who don't like hanging around with gay people are gay? Sounds dumb to me. I knew a guy from school, right when he came out of the closet he started grabbing all over me and kept trying to hump me and would stuff like, "I'm raping you! Rawr!"... Who ever would hang out with that gay and feel comfortable is really gay.



You let him grab you all over and try to hump you?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 13, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got me, I'm gay. lol


----------



## Rydian (Jun 13, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Generally, the most outspoken people are the most hypocritical.Coming from my psych notes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please actually read it if you want to take part in this conversation.


----------



## heat6jones (Jun 13, 2011)

This is nonsense. People always do this and say this nonsense. They wanted to say Hitler was a Jew because he hated Jews as well.

I can tell you now when Hitler was in charge and homos, Jews, jehova witnesses, political opponents, etc were being starved and killed in concentration camps, he was none of those things.

And even if you are dumb enough to think this is true, then shouldn't we all just hate gay people? If the homophobes are the ones spreading that message and you're saying the homophobes are all homosexuals then isn't that exactly what the homos want?

Absolute stupidity. It's Pee Wee Herman logic; "I know you are, but what am I".


----------



## Rydian (Jun 13, 2011)

heat6jones said:
			
		

> This is nonsense.You think so because you're reading it as if they're saying it's the only cause, and you're attributing it to things other than sexuality.
> 
> 
> For the first, it's simple logic.  Let's take an Apollo training mission for example.
> ...



The fire quickly burned up all the oxygen, suffocating them to death before the fire could get them.

Now, your reaction to this might as well be reacting to my story with "that's bullshit, you're saying that people who die in fires always do it because of suffocation and that's not true!", but you're assuming the wrong thing.

For the second, it's well-known that the human mind treats sexuality under a different set of rules than other subjects.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 13, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Hitler's parents (or one of the parent) was Jewish, thus he was born as a Jew. So I think that's the opposite: Hitler was a Jew, yet he hated the Jews.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 13, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> homophobic means you fear gay people. in other words, if you don't like hanging around gay people, you are homophobic


You're making a bit too much of a mental jump there.  There's plenty of reasons to not hang around gay people other than fear.

I don't like hanging around people who fart a lot, but I don't get distressed every time I fart.


----------



## blackrider (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't fear gay people. I just don't like them and find them annoying. The name for that is homoannoyed and it has nothing to do with homosexual arousal.


----------



## amptor (Jun 13, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how are they sure that not just by having something touching male genetalia that itself is not promoting the arousal? fail.

nothing against gays but realistically it is a to each his own sort of thing.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 13, 2011)

That's just so wonderful. Who knew there were so many gay men in the Catholic Church, the Republican Party, or in leading political positions throughout the world?

Just about everyone knew that.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 13, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to use his words to make it easier to clarify his post. but whatever:

homophobic means you fear gay people. in other words, if you are overly appalled by the existence of gay people, you are homophobic, but the research claims that homophobic people are sexually aroused by gay people. If you are sexually aroused by guys, you are gay. And if you like what you strongly fear, it doesn't make sense.

I'm sorry if anybody is insulted by the above explanation. Please don't take it as an insult.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 13, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a defense mechanism.
Those who overly dislike homosexuals are trying to socially cover what they themselves cannot bear to acknowledge, this being the fact that they may be gay.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 13, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a homophobe, but I can tell you that they must have gone through harsh things to become homophobic. What if you we're suddenly held down by a bunch of gay guys and done unwilling things? And yet you are jokingly saying that they too, are gay?

This is just absurd.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 13, 2011)

can't you just be a BI

like on tv


----------



## Rydian (Jun 13, 2011)

amptor said:
			
		

> how are they sure that not just by having something touching male genetalia that itself is not promoting the arousal? fail.The control group.
> 
> QUOTE(s4mid4re @ Jun 13 2011, 03:09 AM) I was trying to use his words to make it easier to clarify his post. but whatever:
> 
> ...


You're misunderstanding me.  He's thinking of "not wanting to hang out with" as "fear", when they're not the same thing.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 13, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> amptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, 'fear' and 'not wanting to hang out with' are totally different concepts. That's why I replaced omgpwn666's words with mine.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 13, 2011)

But farts are always the better example!


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 13, 2011)

What constitutes homophobia?

AND

What exactly did the penis-readers actually read? I'm skeptical of reports like these....


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> What constitutes homophobia?
> 
> AND
> 
> What exactly did the penis-readers actually read? I'm skeptical of reports like these....


Homophobia is the fear or discomfort of being around gay people.

AND

they were probably measuring girth or blood flow


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 13, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he fucking well was not!
Think before you spew such anti-Semitic shit! 
OT
Sadly the sample size is to small to be scientifically valid. But I thought they did a much bigger study years that showed the same thing. Regardless it is always fun to wind up homophobes with this.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a few gay friends, Pete being the most notable. And to be fair if he hadn't told me he was gay, I don't think I'd ever had noticed. He's no different to any of my other friends. He goes out to the pub, he drinks, he meets new people, he plays pool, he makes disparaging remarks about reality tv shows. I don't see any reason to be afraid of gay people because they're no different to anyone else. If you're gonna be afraid of gay people then you may as well be afraid of everyone. Makes about as much sense if you ask me.

Pete actually asked me if I had a problem with him being gay. And my viewpoint remains the same as when I answered him then. I have no problems with people being gay, do whatever or whoever you want to make yourself happy and enjoy as much of your life as you can without letting other people drag you down. Just don't try to insert anything into me


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 13, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a debatable thing.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 13, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> Miss Panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now can you stop slandering Jews long enough for us to get back on topic



Now OT
The thing that lets this idea down big time is if the study is true. Lets look at the most homophobic places in the world. The Middle East for example. I find it hard to believe that most men in the Middle East are gay. But if we believe this study then they must be. Same with Africa and with a lot of Asia. Not forgetting Eastern Europe. It is a nice thing to taunt homophobes with and I certainly believe there is an element of internalised homophobia with some homophobes but I don't think it it is with all or even most.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 13, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did read it. I just worded wrong at the beginning of my post.  It should've said "people who fear gays are gay? Sounds dumb to me". I don't fear gays, but I feared that gay. He was definitely making a "move"... And with that people could say I'm homophobic and gay. I don't like guys, I like women.. But hey, I guess I am gay anyways.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 13, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> Now can you stop slandering Jews long enough for us to get back on topic



Whoa, wait.

Presenting a viewpoint (though it may be unsubstantiated and unpopular) does Not constitute 'slander'.

I believe you're taking this just a little too personally.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 13, 2011)

No shit. Isn't this a pretty obvious fact? If you want to do something but can't you get all butthurt and tell everyone that they can't either. Just watch that bit of Bill Maher's Religulous where he talks to the dude from the place that "cures" homosexuality. Did he look happy? No.


----------



## Lily (Jun 13, 2011)

The fact of the matter is, EVERYONE has the capacity to love ANYONE, male, female, black, white, whatever. Love is an intangible thing, felt for the person, not for the gender/body.

Arousal is just arousal. I don't care who you are, if they picked some good stuff, gay porn is just as hot as straight porn. In good porn, it's all about believability, confidence, and the ability to handle the equipment. Gay porn has that in spades! It's not like they have the fattest, hairiest men in those pornos either -- they usually have very hard bodied shaved and defined guys. (Welp, there goes believability..!) I don't believe that you're gay if you got aroused by gay porn. Sexuality is sexuality, and if your mind is open, you might be surprised at what you find.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I swear I heard this news along time ago and even used this once to win a debate


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 13, 2011)

Karma strikes the homophobes, those who will be panicking better cut their dicks off.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't know if you can guess which way round the cause and effect goes - ie the assumption seems to be people have some homosexual feelings and therefore react by being overtly homophobic to try and convince others (and probably themselves) that they don't have those feelings or that curiosity.  I think it could be the otherway round, the fact that they were originally so outraged/repulsed by it is what gives them a kick out of it?  There's a thrill about something sexual which is 'naughty'.  If you're a religious campaigner or an activist who's obsessed with how dirty, naughty, filthy and sinful it is to be homosexual, to have an affair, to have casual sex or whatever, and you keep going on and on and on about it like many of the do, that obsession with it could quite easily manifest itself into a sexual interest.  'Family Values' types certainly seem to think and talk about homosexuality more than is normal.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 13, 2011)

I will definitely be using this in arguments when people just don't listen to what I have to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Dave


----------



## blackrider (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd say the arousal aspect only has to do with violent beat downs. I notice I always get aroused when i punch someone in the face. In fact it was a beat down that led to my first homosexual relationship. All the violence and blood, I new I was in love.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 13, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> I'm not a homophobe, but I can tell you that they must have gone through harsh things to become homophobic. What if you we're suddenly held down by a bunch of gay guys and done unwilling things? And yet you are jokingly saying that they too, are gay?
> 
> This is just absurd.
> 9.9964 times out of 10, that's not the case.
> ...


You're what we call a "statistical deviant".
The things that arouse you are not of the norm, and stating that it's the only way (as you did in the very first sentence) would just be pure nonsense.


----------



## blackrider (Jun 13, 2011)

How dare you judge my feelings. If you would open yourself to your own feelings you'd understand how natural my feelings of sexuality are.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 13, 2011)

blackrider said:
			
		

> How dare you judge my feelings. If you would open yourself to your own feelings you'd understand how natural my feelings of sexuality are.


I never said it was a bad thing, nor did I judge.


----------



## Antoni-YO! (Jun 13, 2011)

We're all human.. We should f*ck? Lmao jk.


----------



## Kane91z (Jun 13, 2011)

I wouldn't call myself homophobic. I have homosexual, bi-sexual, and lesbian friends, however a few older gay men hit on me when I was in my adolescences, one tried to straight up kiss me and I think that's F*cked with my head a lot. I know how girls feel around sleazy guys now...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, I'm not homophobic, I just disagree with their practices and in my opinion it's abnormal.
Doesn't mean I'm scared of them, it just means I'd rather not associate with them wherever possible.
(I'm fully heterosexual)


I win.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm not predjudiced against Christians, I just disagree with their practices and in my opinion it's abnormal.  I'm not scared of them, I'd just rather not associate with them wherever possible.

Starting a sentence with "I'm not homophobic, but..." or "I'm not racist, but..." is a bit like "I'm not saying my mother in law is fat, but...".  Not wanting to associate with people just because they're black, gay, jewish or whatever is a pretty hard thing to justify just by putting such a qualifier in front.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Starting a sentence with "I'm not homophobic, but..." or "I'm not racist, but..." is a bit like "I'm not saying my mother in law is fat, but...".  Not wanting to associate with people just because they're black, gay, jewish or whatever is a pretty hard thing to justify just by putting such a qualifier in front.


No it isn't. There's a difference between being frightened about a person and not agreeing with something a person may do. I'm not acrophobic but that doesn't mean I want to go and jump down the nearest ravine at the earliest opportunity.

On the other hand, it's pretty pointless to say "I'm not saying my mother in law is fat, but..." and then contradicting what you just said. That's something completely separate. Read what I said carefully. I have no phobia of the people, I just don't like what they've chosen. I didn't say I'm scared of them at all.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're homophobic


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't think homophobic means what you think it means, it's not like having a fear of spiders, where if there's a gay guy in the room you have to stand on a chair until you get a friend to catch them in a glass and release them outside.

Not wanting to associate with someone, regardless of how they act, what they do, say or whatever, but based solely on their sexual orientation is homophobia, if you like it or not.  You probably know gay people right now - you may have been taught by them, be related to them, be a customer of theirs, chat with them at the bus stop or in the pub or be good friends with themr.  Are you saying if somehow you found out they were a homosexual you'd stop associating with them?  And by "found out they were homosexual" I mean somone mentioned to you that they happened to be gay, not that they rocked up one day in a pink tank top and roller skates and started hitting on you.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Technically, no.
Pardon me for having a different opinion, though.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Technically, no.
> Pardon me for having a different opinion, though.


umm technically yes. The dictionary proved you otherwise


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't have a phobia of the ocean, I just take an effort to avoid it whenever I can.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I _know_ what it means. I've known gay people, such as someone in school I used to be friends with (I don't keep contact with most of my school acquaintances now), but I only found out for certain that he was after I left school. He was fairly camp though. One of the permanent supply teachers also turned out to be as well. I quite liked him as a person too, and I didn't stop associating with him after I found out, I just didn't agree with his orientation.

Besides, this isn't supposed to be about me. Just because I have a different opinion to the majority of you does not label me as homophobic, because I'm not, no matter how many dictionary definitions you throw at me.

Now get back on topic.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 13, 2011)

Not wanting to associate with someone on the grounds of sexual orientation alone is about as simple as homophobia gets.  And note that's different to just being annoyed by people who are overly loud and camp or behave in a manner you find inappropriate in public.  

Maybe it's not everyone else and the dictionary that's wrong, maybe it's you?

And back on topic?  I thought the topic was homophobia?  What's more on topic than discussing what homophobia is?

You seem to do this whenever the topic comes up, post your opinion and then try to demand people don't call you up on it.  If you don't want people disagreeing with your stance, don't make it.  If you're allowed to think homosexuals are abnormal, people are allowed to think you're a homophobe.


----------



## 431unknown (Jun 13, 2011)

While I have a few Homosexual friends I have made it known to them that I'm not. What should anyone care what anyone does in thier own bedroom or place of choice for that matter as long as it is not in public view? I can see how homophobia can be linked to homosexual arousal tho. 

I think homophobics don't fear gays, they fear themselves actually turning out to be gay.


I don't think your homophobic protokun7.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> While I have a few Homosexual friends I have made it known to them that I'm not. What should anyone care what anyone does in thier own bedroom or place of choice for that matter as long as it is not in public view?
> That makes me think of this quote
> QUOTE(Daphne Fielding, The Duchess of Jermyn Street)It doesn't matter what you do in the bedroom as long as you don't do it in the street and frighten the horses.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Jun 13, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> I think homophobics don't fear gays, they fear themselves actually turning out to be gay.


That's what I say too... Still, what 'bout those that have uncle Ben touching their pants for fun? O.o

They can turn out homophobics too, I know a few cases


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2011)

BlueStar: I already said, I didn't stop interacting with that teacher after I found out. I'm not wrong, I assure you.
And that is my opinion, which I have the freedom to state without being confrontational. By saying to get back on topic I was just saying that we should avoid any potential flaming before it starts.


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 13, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't even take into consideration that your application could be wrong?


----------



## 431unknown (Jun 13, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a case of parents not talking to their kids about sexual molestation and the reprecusions it can have menatally. I have a gay Uncle and I trust him with my son but if I ever found out something like that happened I'd be pretty pissed off. I also have an Aunt that married a guy that does that shit. I don't take my son around her because for some reason she decided to staty whith the guy after she found out.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> BlueStar: I already said, I didn't stop interacting with that teacher after I found out. I'm not wrong, I assure you.
> And that is my opinion, which I have the freedom to state without being confrontational. By saying to get back on topic I was just saying that we should avoid any potential flaming before it starts.


At the same time, even with your own option you started your own flame war by not expecting people to say something about it. Even by reminding people, this is going to go on and end up like every single thread about homosexuality.


This is not directed towards ProtoKun7, this is a totally different part.
Honestly this shouldn't even be a problem, people only make homosexuality a debate or problem the same way they made women, Jews, Black, and even Muslims a problem. They need a scapegoat from the real problems, so they just grab a random minority and pick on them.


----------



## blackrider (Jun 13, 2011)

I've noticed that there's always a lot of gay topics here. People around here seem really preoccupied with gays. Not something I even think about. Anyway I think it would be fitting if the name here was changed from gbatemp to gaytemp. I like gaytemp and isn't it I'm proud to do gay things week?


----------



## 431unknown (Jun 13, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, tho I don't think ProtoKun7 is homophobic he is just stating his opinion. What do you want him to do? Go out and start asking people if they are gay and if they want to be friends with a straight man? You either have some gay friends or you don't.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 13, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> And that is my opinion, which I have the freedom to state without being confrontational.



And I have the freedom to state my opinion that people who say they would rather not associate with homosexuals wherever possible are homophobic.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Jun 13, 2011)

blackrider said:
			
		

> I've noticed that there's always a lot of gay topics here. People around here seem really preoccupied with gays. Not something I even think about. Anyway I think it would be fitting if the name here was changed from gbatemp to gaytemp. I like gaytemp and isn't it I'm proud to do gay things week?


That's just plain dumb --' This is supposed to be a website for Games... Thought there are society debates too... Gay themes are frequent because many countries are liberation gay marriage, and many cultures are starting to acdcpet gay people... That's the case of mine, thought elderly people still don't like gays, romenian, ucranian, etc etc, and in some cases, black people...

*THAT DOESN'T MEAN I DON'T LIKE THEM! * There are some people that I think are disgusting, but I don't despise them... Well, it depends... Maybe I'd despise women that do abortions like it is a standard procedure --' There are case here in Portugal of women that go to hospitals for their 10th abortion... That's about mean!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That part wasn't directed towards ProtoKun7 at all, I should have made that clear, so I did.

As much as I don't agree with ProtoKun7, I don't see him as homophobic. He's not a bad guy, just a guy who has a different view than I have. Plain and simple.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 13, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I didn't stop interacting with that teacherYet it seems you would have liked to. QUOTE(ProtoKun7 @ Jun 13 2011, 12:56 PM) I'd rather not associate with them wherever possible.


Given that it's a teacher it's obvious you'd still _need_ to interact with them, but if outside of that situation you wouldn't have because of their orientation, that screams "homophobia".


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 13, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Heterosexual men with the most anti-gay attitudes, when asked, reported not being sexually aroused by gay male sex videos. But, their penises reported otherwise.



Incredibly inconclusive, but hilarious all the same.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 13, 2011)

Well it certainly looks like this will be today's hot-button topic. 
Guess we'll have to hang out here a while.

To my understanding "homophobic" has always seemed to mean "fear of gay people" (if you read the term literally) 
Like if you hang out with them for too long you might "catch Gay" 
Not precisely the same as not wanting to associate with them because of your differences. 
If there is somebody down the street that you don't want to associate with because your viewpoints clash and tend to create arguments,
that doesn't mean that you're "afraid" of them. 
It simply means that you've chosen not to involve yourself with them. 
(Quite likely in the interest of peace. )

ProtoKun7 and I might not agree on the subject of gay people,
But I'm not going to label him as being homophobic for it,
any more than he's going to label me as being gay because I hang out with gay people.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest, I actually found him quite funny and a nice person. Just a minor detail that I don't like, but then there are probably several points you have about some people that you don't like.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 13, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> As I said earlier, I'm not afraid of heights but that doesn't mean I go out looking for them.



As as people have repeatedly pointed out to you, homophobia doesn't mean you're terrified of gays.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

From what I read, I think Proto doesn't like homosexuality, however it won't stop him from getting to know the person. I'm not sure if I'm right though


----------



## amptor (Jun 13, 2011)

you guys know that sexuality is a fluid state of mind throughout ones lifetime and it is common for one to switch back and forth as to which gender he/she prefers?  This obviously would not depend on whether or not one is homophobic.  Having phobias vary on an individual basis.  For example, if I have arachnaphobia would that mean that I would prefer to lay in a bed of spiders? hmm now that would be odd.

anyway I kinda find it odd that people continually find a place to speak about whether or not they are gay on an open video gaming forum, rather than keeping it down to business of "when is the next pokemon game coming out" or "when is the next zelda reiteration going to be made available"

But I degress....






			
				yuyuyup said:
			
		

> can't you just be a BI
> 
> like on tv



yuyuyup is our most prized possession and should always be protected at all costs.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 13, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then it's a misnomer.


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 13, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> As I said earlier, I'm not afraid of heights but that doesn't mean I go out looking for them.


The analogy should be: I'm not afraid of heights, I just try to avoid them wherever possible.
If you said: "I'm not afraid of gay people but that doesn't mean I go out looking for them." I don't think anyone would be labeling you as homophobic.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That can certainly be argued, and some people have asked for a term with greater semantic transpaency to prevent exactly the confusion we've seen in this thread.  But then the meaning of words comes from their usage, rather than their literal meaning if you trace their roots far back enough.  GBAtemp is neither a GBA-focused site or temporary. If you say you've got a hydrophobic material in a science experiment, you're not saying that the material has an actual fear of liquid.  The suffix -phobia is attached to various types of predudices.

In fact, homophobia should really mean "fear of the same", if we're just going off literal meaning.  If you say you're a "Workoholic" you're apparently implying you have an addiction to something called workohol, but we know what is meant by usage.

Any reputable source you look at will define its meaning as wider than just a fear.  But if you prefer, I'll just remove ambiguity by saying that I think someone who would rather not associate with homosexuals wherever possible, based solely on their orientation, holds a predjudice against homosexuals.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A phobia is a morbid fear of something, largely irrational.
I do not fear them.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 13, 2011)

I was completely content to let this thread die out. BUT!
BlueStar: Well spoken, 
but I do have one point to make. 

I believe if you were to call him "prejudiced" against gay people, 
that would imply that he is going to treat openly gay people differently 
from those who are not openly gay, or those who are overtly straight. 
And though he may not go out of his way to spend time with gay people,
he's shown that he's quite capable of treating gay people fairly.


----------



## Lily (Jun 13, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I have no phobia of the people, I just don't like what they've chosen.



Just in case you weren't aware, it's not a choice. Do you not like kids with Down's Syndrome? They had about as much choice as gay people did.

:|


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 13, 2011)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what you are saying can be debatable. there are people that think that one is born how he is, and others that believe that a person becomes what he is depending on the environment it grows on. i personally believe in the 2nd one. and this can be applied to any topic, not just homosexuality.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> lilsypha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grew up in a totally heterosexual environment, in a right wing conservative town where homosexuality isn't very open.
Yet at a young age of 10, I wanted to be with other guys. I am not saying environment isn't a part of it, but I don't think it's the cause of it.


----------



## blackrider (Jun 13, 2011)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's it, homosexuality is a disorder like Down's Syndrome. Maybe we can take up a collection to help find a cure for this malady.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 13, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> iluvfupaburgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anything could have affected this decision of yours. today you can find homosexual images everywhere. on tv, ads, newspaper, anywhere really, and can affect ones decision, specially at a young age when you are still not even sure of what sexuality is.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Decision? I did not decide to be gay. You really think I would have decided to live a life where people hate me before they even know me, where people have tried to kill me, where people have treated me like shit just because I happened to be gay? Homosexuality is as much a choice as the color of someone skin.
Honestly I would rather be Black, at least then I know I don't have to come out to people.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah, i actually do see it as a decision. other animal species dont do this. if it were some sort of dissorder, we would see it in other animals. but the fact is that this has only been seen in 2 species. humans and dolphins. why, because sex means something else than just reproduction, its also pleasure aswell. you took the decision that you like men, not conciously, but you did. and many factors of this decision have been because of your life. maybe because of living in such a close minded environment took you to being gay.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 13, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> yeah, i actually do see it as a decision. other animal species dont do this. if it were some sort of dissorder, we would see it in other animals. but the fact is that this has only been seen in 2 species. humans and dolphins. why, because sex means something else than just reproduction, its also pleasure aswell. you took the decision that you like men, not conciously, but you did. and many factors of this decision have been because of your life. maybe because of living in such a close minded environment took you to being gay.




Actually, yes they do. I've had two gay dogs before. Didn't report it to the local news, but it does happen.


----------



## Lily (Jun 13, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> yeah, i actually do see it as a decision. other animal species dont do this. if it were some sort of dissorder, we would see it in other animals. but the fact is that this has only been seen in 2 species. humans and dolphins. why, because sex means something else than just reproduction, its also pleasure aswell. you took the decision that you like men, not conciously, but you did. and many factors of this decision have been because of your life. maybe because of living in such a close minded environment took you to being gay.



I want to take the bait, I really do .. but you just can't argue with ignorance.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 13, 2011)

Just gonna say:

Animals of all kinds display the exact same tendencies that humans do regarding gender, sexuality, and the like. It leads to a belief that there is a genetic link common between many species that may distinguish more than we think.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 13, 2011)

and im the ignorant for thinking that homosexuality is a sickness?? hmm, yeah, im the ignorant here


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> yeah, i actually do see it as a decision. other animal species dont do this. if it were some sort of dissorder, we would see it in other animals. but the fact is that this has only been seen in 2 species. humans and dolphins. why, because sex means something else than just reproduction, its also pleasure aswell. you took the decision that you like men, not conciously, but you did. and many factors of this decision have been because of your life. maybe because of living in such a close minded environment took you to being gay.


OH really?
Let me make a nice list then of animals that have been found to have homosexuals.
Cats, dogs, rats, horses, lions, ducts, monkeys, elephants, chinchillas, pigs, and whales to name a few.
Now these are just a few off the topic of my head.
Homosexuality is as much a choice as you are being heterosexual.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 13, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> and im the ignorant for thinking that homosexuality is a sickness?? hmm, yeah, im the ignorant here



If you refer to homosexuality as a sickness, there is something wrong with you. It isn't a disorder, a disease, or even a problem. Although homosexual people do defy the basic ideal of continuing the human race, in an overpopulated world, it is becoming less and less of a problem. Outside of defying that, there is nothing physically or mentally wrong with them. From a medical standpoint, you are also screaming ignorance. I would like you to find one, respectable, medical professional that would refer to homosexuality as a sickness.


----------



## Lily (Jun 13, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> and im the ignorant for thinking that homosexuality is a sickness?? hmm, yeah, im the ignorant here



Yes.


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 13, 2011)

I have never understood this choice argument. How it is even relevant? Even if it is a choice, what difference would that make? Are people not allowed to make choices about what they do with their own body?

Though, if it is a choice, we should all choose to be gay and put a stop to overpopulation.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 13, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> iluvfupaburgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was talking about lilsypha, comparing homosexuality to down syndrome. im not saying homosexuality is a sickness, rather than a choice in life, a lifestyle


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That still doesn't change your ignorance. 
But quick question, you chose to be straight?


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 13, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> yeah, i actually do see it as a decision. other animal species dont do this. if it were some sort of dissorder, we would see it in other animals. but the fact is that this has only been seen in 2 species. humans and dolphins. why, because sex means something else than just reproduction, its also pleasure aswell. you took the decision that you like men, not conciously, but you did. and many factors of this decision have been because of your life. maybe because of living in such a close minded environment took you to being gay.


Yes, gay animals exists.


----------



## Windaga (Jun 13, 2011)

Ergh. We did research for several papers about whether you're born gay or if it's a choice, and we could never come to ANY kind of agreement - we couldn't even agree to disagree. I like debating, but that one was just....more confusing than anything else.

I have a gay older step sister, and she said it was a choice for her - she made definitive choice...but I also have a gay cousin, and he says he's always been gay... 

I always thought it was all based on personal experiences and personal preference, but even those two conflict with each other. 

I just don't know. Maybe we're all born gay, and we decide to be straight?


----------



## dangerboy (Jun 13, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> i was talking about lilsypha, comparing homosexuality to down syndrome. im not saying homosexuality is a sickness, rather than a choice in life, a lifestyle



i am sorry but if u want shit from another guys anus on your dick u r sick. debate is over. close thread


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 13, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> we could never come to ANY kind of agreement - we couldn't even agree to disagree.



And that is precisely why we should end this discussion here.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2011)

I didn't expect this topic to blow up like it did (been asleep most of the day so missed it).  It's good to see that for the most part it was discussed rationally and differing opinions were taken into account respectfully.  It shows that as a society we're evolving and casting of previous religious values inherited over generations.  There were idiot trolls obviously but any time any discussion is brought up on an internet forum they're bound to appear.  It's a shame the discussion can't continue because I believe the best way towards understanding is through research, discussion and debate but I wholeheartedly agree with VA's decision and would have closed the thread myself after reading some of the replies in it.

I'll throw in my tuppence worth though (mod powers rock!).  Personally I think homosexuality is genetic, and no - not an illness.  It's no less a common genetic trait than heterosexuality.  There are people for whom it's a choice, but from my limited experience (as in not having met every single gay person on the planet) for the most part it hasn't been a choice for the people I've met.  They're attracted to who they're attracted to because that's who they're attracted to.  There's empirical evidence that points towards it being physiological, although there isn't 100% proof obviously.

I don't think all homophobia is caused solely because of closeted homosexuality, I think religious and educational variables can be part of it as well.


----------

